# Why I'm not doing anything for Valentines.



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Because it's on Thursday. I also have no plans for tonight.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Mr. Nail said:


> Because it's on Thursday. I also have no plans for tonight.


Thursday is date night in my house.Dinner and some live music.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I might have a new boyfriend by Valentine's day! Woot!


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I was a bit put off by VS Glen's valentines post, so I brought up an anti topic. Date night here is every other Saturday. Mrs N. works 6pm to 6am Thursdays. I'm interested in other reasons not to honor VD.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

I have no plans because I just asked my husband for a divorce and that kills the romantic mood quite a bit! But to be honest, I've never been a fan of Valentine's Day. It's a made up day to show someone you love them when really, you should be showing them that all year long.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Dang, tough crowd.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I got to say, Glen's list was too predictable. A good one, and those younger folk should pay attention but there are more, too.

Me I'll get a card. Get supper. We'll eat at home.

I've spent thousands in years past, and many sweet things,vets it's true. But dear W wants to hear I live you, without pressure or drama.

😍😍😍


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I get to spend quality time with my very nice home theater system which hasn't been connected since the receiver blew up and I replaced it...

Bummer I'm in an apartment


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll send each of my children an iTunes valentine.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

notmyjamie said:


> I have no plans because I just asked my husband for a divorce and that kills the romantic mood quite a bit! But to be honest, I've never been a fan of Valentine's Day. It's a made up day to show someone you love them when really, you should be showing them that all year long.


I agree completely. But you cant go full bore, over the top every day, so things like V day and anniversaries make convenient targets for those ridiculously over the top displays you can only do once in a while


I take it as a personal challenge to find ways to still be able to surprise my wife now 32 years in. And it need not be any great commercial venture. Last year I just ducked out of work early (big surprise) so I could prepare a simple but elegant meal and present her with a handmade card with my own words straight from my heart.

And yes, I do simple things like that round the calendar, without provocation.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm planning an eggs, cabbage, broccoli, cauliflower and cheese dish for dinner. Then, I'm going out to help others have a romantic night. muuahahahaha

I'll have my running shoes on, so don't get any ideas.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I agree completely. But you cant go full bore, over the top every day, so things like V day and anniversaries make convenient targets for those ridiculously over the top displays you can only do once in a while
> 
> 
> I take it as a personal challenge to find ways to still be able to surprise my wife now 32 years in. And it need not be any great commercial venture. Last year I just ducked out of work early (big surprise) so I could prepare a simple but elegant meal and present her with a handmade card with my own words straight from my heart.
> ...


I'm not big on over the top romantic gestures so maybe that's another reason I don't like Valentine's day. But, coming home to find dinner made and a homemade card is lovely. Your wife is a lucky woman. I hope you have a wonderful celebration together.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Neither of us have gifts or cards as our love language so neither of are that bothered about valentines day. I would far rather have a love letter than a card, and while we do give each other a card, its what he has written in it that matters to me because one of my love languages is words of affirmation. 
I honestly think its a massive money making machine, and I refuse to add to that, but I do relent and buy him a card and write nice things in it, as he does me. My husband is terrible with dates, if I didn't remind him he would probably not even realise it was his own birthday, so I do remind him if a special day is coming up, such as a birthday or valentines day, or our wedding anniversary. 

When I was between marriages in my years as a single mum, I just treated the day as any other. It didn't bother me much.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

2ntnuf said:


> I'm planning an eggs, cabbage, broccoli, cauliflower and cheese dish for dinner.


Holy smells of sulfur batman!!


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

minimalME said:


> I'll send each of my children an iTunes valentine.


I love this so much!!!! I'm 50 and my mom still sends me V day cards. Bless you. You're a great mama.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

john117 said:


> I get to spend quality time with my very nice home theater system which hasn't been connected since the receiver blew up and I replaced it...
> 
> Bummer I'm in an apartment


You should go to Costco and brighten up the sample ladies' day with your single self. :grin2:


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I used to get Mom and W flowers on Valentine's day. 

It's been a few years since Mom passed.

I tell dear W I love her every day, so every day is Valentine's day!

Just kidding. Still, I stick with my earlier post. Maybe flowers with a card. Sometimes I waffle on the flowers.

I do send her flowers at work during the year time to time.

Not always just when I'm trying to make up with her if I went off the track a wee bit. 😍


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm being kind of a sap this year. Bought a piece of jewelry that I noticed caught her eye a few weeks ago when hanging out wandering around doing a little window shopping. Thinking/hoping she'll be surprised.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

I am usually the one that plans this Day but I will not be doing anything this year. I am not really big on getting gifts or celebrating but I make sure I recognize my W's Birthday and the Anniversary etc and I really try to be thoughtful. My birthday was last month and my daughter who lives out of state had an emergency and needed my assistance. It was on the weekend of my Birthday. My wife said I will have to make it up to you when you come back. Unfortunately I got the flu and was more sick than I have been in decades when I got home. 

Last week she spent some time out of town with D2 and brought back a gift she had been meaning to send me. I asked her when we were going to celebrate and she told me that that ship sailed because I got sick.

Generally I would not take offense to something like this but I think I am letting things fester. Not a good thing but she continues to disappoint.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I’m not doing anything for St. Valentine’s Day because I am not Catholic.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm going to get drunk on my own...


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

When I drink alone I prefer to be by myself


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

It is going to be Magic Mike night for Mrs. Conan.

Not the movie. I have been destroying my legs and rear in the gym and I am going to play some music while I have her wait in a chair or on the bed blindfolded.

When I remove the blindfold, she will see a gift wrapped Conan with strategically placed, easily removable, bows.

I am going to dance for her while she unwraps her present at her leisure.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> It is going to be Magic Mike night for Mrs. Conan.
> 
> Not the movie. I have been destroying my legs and rear in the gym and I am going to play some music while I have her wait in a chair or on the bed blindfolded.
> 
> ...


*Damn! I think that my phone screen just steamed over!

You go, guy!*


----------

